# New North Korean Activity



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

North Korea launched a drone that penetrated South Korea airspace today -

(LEAD) South Korea fires warning shots at flying object from North

this just after this posted article ...

North Korea attack drones can strike Seoul in 1 hour - Washington Times


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NK is pushing a wee bit too hard. Seeing how the two sides are technically still at war, Li'l Kim should settle down.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It makes me sick every time I read such stories. That little spoiled fat child running their country is completely clueless of what he is doing or better yet about to do. If it was just him, or just him and his goons, it'd be different, but its not, it about the people of N. Korea, of whom, I'd wager 99.93% are good people who were unlucky enough to be born in N.K. These people don't deserve to die. But little dipshit, is gonna keep playing around until he goes too far, so far someone(s) are going to be forced to react, and when they do, many many innocent lives will be lost, because of the stupidity of this bozo.
My wish is that someone close to him would realize this, and he'd die in his sleep of extreme blood loss, or some other accident. Unlikely.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Suicide via the Clinton's!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Suicide via the Clinton's!


They are probably communicating with him on a daily basis, giving him the scoop on what Trump is doing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Say what you want the North Koreans are used to getting away with provocations, threats and causing actions that have traditionally started wars because China and to a lesser extent Russia has sheltered them from consequences as well as the US and other neighbors stepping back from the brink of war. This combination has led to no respect for SK, the US or Japan. Until we are willing to slap them around and deal with the political and international fall out it will continue.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think Trump will find a way to have lil kimshee put away. Regime change that everyone can agree too..


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the economy side of a Korean Conflict ....

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...t-pipeline-of-vital-technologies-to-the-world


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

3rd US Carrier Group deployed to North Korea ....

U.S. to deploy 3rd carrier group to deter North Korea?The Asahi Shimbun


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Well about that drone....
What the South Koreans were shooting at was apparently a leaflet balloon.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> Well about that drone....
> What the South Koreans were shooting at was apparently a leaflet balloon.


and the latest Muslim grenade attack in Sweden was an overheated lithium battery - anything to hide the truth ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

NKAWTG said:


> Well about that drone....
> What the South Koreans were shooting at was apparently a leaflet balloon.


Not sure if that was a swipe at the SK military might, but if it was, might wanna take a look at this:RANKED: World's 20 strongest militaries - Business Insider North Korea, is flexing its muscle, like a tiny dog feeling it's oats, but if they force South Korea to act, they may be in for a surprise a magnitude they never dream of, even without US's help.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

That is a lot of Carrier Groups. One has to be taking over anothers package..2 is a little overboard, but 3 is pure awesomeness.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 46305

When we have had enough, we need to light up the sky in NK! (It would be the only light in NK, the backward, retardo government can't even build an electric system.)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the economy side of a Korean Conflict ....
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...t-pipeline-of-vital-technologies-to-the-world


looks like they should move


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Agreed, and quickly.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Not sure if that was a swipe at the SK military might, but if it was, might wanna take a look at this:RANKED: World's 20 strongest militaries - Business Insider North Korea, is flexing its muscle, like a tiny dog feeling it's oats, but if they force South Korea to act, they may be in for a surprise a magnitude they never dream of, even without US's help.


Wasn't swiping at anything, just relating the facts.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Quantity verses quality. NK may have numbers but how good are they under real combat conditions?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Quantity verses quality. NK may have numbers but how good are they under real combat conditions?


I would guess they would hold their own. Look at what failure does in NK, it can get you either killed or in one of their camps. Faced with that one can imagine they would rather die fighting.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think the US Navy , Japanese and SK power would obliterate NK quickly. Dont think we havent been planning for a long time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I think the US Navy , Japanese and SK power would obliterate NK quickly. Dont think we havent been planning for a long time.


Unless the NK's have help.................... And it's possible they have been planning for a long time too.

No, Kim Jung Nutcase wouldn't be hard to put down but remember, he has allies. The question is will he have assistance?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I would guess they would hold their own. Look at what failure does in NK, it can get you either killed or in one of their camps. Faced with that one can imagine they would rather die fighting.


supposedly the regular SK military is very decent - the special type forces even better - they have a lucrative defense industry also - exporting ammo to the US among other things .... could be a problem slowing down the revenge invasion of NK if the South forces get rolling - China is only going to allow the takeover of the North to go only soooo far ....

I think the NK generals are going to be the surprised part of the equation - once their attack force is stunted the rest of the army is going to fold - their motivation has been one of survival more than dedication ....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

During WW2 it was said that it takes a very brave man to be a coward in the Russian army. NK soldiers are more afraid of fat boy than us.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

At this point I suspect that what is keeping SK or the US from blasting NK is the civilian casualties and loss of manufacturing capacity if NK starts shelling with all that artillery they have.

I read an article about how General Motors here in the US would not be able to operate some of their assembly lines if NK shelled an alternator plant that only 7 miles from the DMZ.

I know that Russia and China don't want the NK refugees if war broke out. China estimated that 2 million NK civilians would try to cross the river into China so China has posted troops along the river to turn the refugees back. Russia also has increased their troops along the NK border, probably for the same reason. I suspect that if it was a short intense war Russia and China would yell a lot at the U.N. but stay out of it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> At this point I suspect that what is keeping SK or the US from blasting NK is the civilian casualties and loss of manufacturing capacity if NK starts shelling with all that artillery they have.
> 
> I read an article about how General Motors here in the US would not be able to operate some of their assembly lines if NK shelled an alternator plant that only 7 miles from the DMZ.
> 
> I know that Russia and China don't want the NK refugees if war broke out. China estimated that 2 million NK civilians would try to cross the river into China so China has posted troops along the river to turn the refugees back. Russia also has increased their troops along the NK border, probably for the same reason. I suspect that if it was a short intense war Russia and China would yell a lot at the U.N. but stay out of it.


Think what you will but here is the reality of it. This is from the Japan Times dated 5/27/17



> For the second time in a week, a U.S. military plane has been intercepted by Chinese fighter jets in an "unprofessional" and "unsafe" manner, the Pentagon said Saturday.


Chinese jets involved in another 'unsafe' intercept of U.S. reconnaissance plane, Pentagon says | The Japan Times


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Oddcaliber said:


> During WW2 it was said that it takes a very brave man to be a coward in the Russian army. NK soldiers are more afraid of fat boy than us.


As bad as it is in North Korea, it's their normal.
They will fight to protect their homes and homeland.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Think what you will but here is the reality of it. This is from the Japan Times dated 5/27/17
> 
> Chinese jets involved in another 'unsafe' intercept of U.S. reconnaissance plane, Pentagon says | The Japan Times


the Chinese have even tried ramming US Navy destroyers that were around that disputed South China Sea atoll - that whole debacle comes to a head after Korea gets resolved .... Obammy was picking at that scab without any intention of resolving or confronting the situation - just playing stupid shoolyard bully ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the Chinese have even tried ramming US Navy destroyers that were around that disputed South China Sea atoll - that whole debacle comes to a head after Korea gets resolved .... Obammy was picking at that scab without any intention of resolving or confronting the situation - just playing stupid shoolyard bully ....


Yeah, you're right. Why would they want to stick up for one of their allies? We all know both China and Russia are afraid of the US. So is Iran. Oh yeah, they are all allies. But still, they won't do anything to protect each other.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

well worth reading, NK now has solid fuel rockets
North Korean Tests Add Urgency for U.S. to Fix Defense Flaws


----------

